#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Animate text in table, row by row

## Samonomics

I have a table from excel, which i have copied and pasted into powerpoint. I want to animate the contents of the rows only in the table, row by row. i dont want the whole row to animate, just the actual text and background colour. PowerPoint 2010

any ideas?

----------


## Samonomics

solved it, found it on the internet before but misread it, hence my post.

http://www.ellenfinkelstein.com/pptb...007-2010-2013/

----------

